# Offloading



## The Barbarian (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice!  I will admit though that it bothers me more than a little bit that the "MSC" isn't centered under the container cranes; would it really have been too much trouble to ask the Port Authority to warp the ship ahead 10m or so?????


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 30, 2016)

I know, I know.   And repositioning the boat would have messed up the lines.    I just love the dimensionality of it, and the colors.   I tried to make it as close to what I actually saw, as possible.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  I will admit though that it bothers me more than a little bit that the "MSC" isn't centered under the container cranes; would it really have been too much trouble to ask the Port Authority to warp the ship ahead 10m or so?????



They really should contact photograghers before building anything. I mean, geez, we lose the lines in so many photos or have garbage cans near our subjects...;}


----------

